# CIMA on east coast of US?



## wckf92 (Sep 23, 2016)

First post to this area of MAT. I actually have two questions but will create a second post for it.

I'm wondering if there are any Xingyi Sifu's on / near the eastern half of the US?
Thanks!


----------



## clfsean (Sep 23, 2016)

Several ... can you narrow down where in the Eastern half? It's kind of a lot of ground to generalize ...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 23, 2016)

Yes that is a rather large area you are asking about, narrowing it down a bit would help

Here are a couple of links, but I am not sure how up to date they are

A - E

the rum soaked fist: internal martial arts forum • View topic - Directory of Instructors (United States)


----------



## wckf92 (Sep 23, 2016)

clfsean said:


> Several ... can you narrow down where in the Eastern half? It's kind of a lot of ground to generalize ...


Areas like TN, VA, NC, SC, KY, GA, etc

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 23, 2016)

wckf92 said:


> Areas like TN, VA, NC, SC, KY, GA, etc
> 
> Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk



I will be of little help there, I know the Northeast better, I leave the Southeast to Clfsean


----------



## wckf92 (Sep 23, 2016)

Xue Sheng said:


> I will be of little help there, I know the Northeast better, I leave the Southeast to Clfsean


Any options in ME or NH?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 23, 2016)

wckf92 said:


> Any options in ME or NH?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk



Not that I know of for Xingyiquan. You will find it in and around NYC and in Boston


----------



## wckf92 (Sep 23, 2016)

Thank you!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 23, 2016)

wckf92 said:


> Areas like TN, VA, NC, SC, KY, GA, etc
> 
> Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


That area is several states and hundreds of miles.  There are places there that are a full day of driving away from each other.  Can you narrow things down a bit?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## wckf92 (Sep 23, 2016)

jks9199 said:


> That area is several states and hundreds of miles.  There are places there that are a full day of driving away from each other.  Can you barrow things down a bit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



I could, but just wanted to cast a wide net. I'm not opposed to a long drive if it's worth it. Not saying I'm going to learn/train in a CIMA...just curious about how they do things, etc. Especially the xingyi. It just sounds interesting. 
I travel quite a bit too so perhaps I'll run into some Xingyi practitioners while out on business. 
If I could narrow it down further I'd say southwestern VA, western NC, southern KY, northern GA, etc. 
Thanks!


----------



## jks9199 (Sep 23, 2016)

wckf92 said:


> I could, but just wanted to cast a wide net. I'm not opposed to a long drive if it's worth it. Not saying I'm going to learn/train in a CIMA...just curious about how they do things, etc. Especially the xingyi. It just sounds interesting.
> I travel quite a bit too so perhaps I'll run into some Xingyi practitioners while out on business.
> If I could narrow it down further I'd say southwestern VA, western NC, southern KY, northern GA, etc.
> Thanks!


See... that region is a good 5 to 6 hours from the DC area.  Probably like 10 to 12 from Boston or Florida.  You may be comfortable with a long drive, but it's hard to train productively if you're looking at many hours of driving,  even if you're just investigating and looking at an art.  

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## wckf92 (Sep 23, 2016)

jks9199 said:


> See... that region is a good 5 to 6 hours from the DC area.  Probably like 10 to 12 from Boston or Florida.  You may be comfortable with a long drive, but it's hard to train productively if you're looking at many hours of driving,  even if you're just investigating and looking at an art.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Yeah DC and northern VA isn't bad...about 5 hrs.


----------

